# new message from British Embassy



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Dear All,

We are aware that there is a possibility of a demonstration taking place tomorrow outside the UK and US embassies. We do not have timings and we do not think this will be a large scale demo. However, if you were planning to come to the Embassy for any reason tomorrow you may like to phone us first.

Best regards

Dawn Naughton


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are aware that there is a possibility of a demonstration taking place tomorrow outside the UK and US embassies. We do not have timings and we do not think this will be a large scale demo. However, if you were planning to come to the Embassy for any reason tomorrow you may like to phone us first.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmm.....ever tried phoning the Embassy


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Hmmmmmm.....ever tried phoning the Embassy


well yes.
demonstrations for what exactley,
does this freedom extend to i ask for a visa and must be given, because this is the new democracy.
if anybody should be demonstrating it should be expats cant talk for the americans but the british embassie, shows very little regard for citizens here,
there egyptian staff are rude, i was told a work in progress.
trying to get through in anemergency is a joke ( ive tried)
trying to make an appointment to see them an evan bigger joke the person again foreigner wants to know why( its not there buissness)
they seem to make rules up as they go along
and now they dont do passports or visas,
what there sitting around waiting for royalty to make a visit,
i bet they have no trouble getting through.
so i cant imagine who they are warning.
because the expats are surley not going there theres no point. :boxing:


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> Dawn Naughton


When Dawn has finished sunbathing around the swimming pool and answers the consular phone numbers during office hours then I'll believe what she says.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

lol

guys you are terrible


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> When Dawn has finished sunbathing around the swimming pool and answers the consular phone numbers during office hours then I'll believe what she says.


Don't be silly, they are busy playing Farmville on FB

UK in Egypt | Facebook


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Take no notice of your bashing hhaddad they probably thought it said Horus


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Don't be silly, they are busy playing Farmville on FB
> 
> UK in Egypt | Facebook




I thought you were joking but then i checked the link and they have a page!!!

This is how they spend public money. No doubt they will have had a whole equality / diversity / social cohesion /gay lesbian transgendered team meeting to discuss how to make the page. Maybe they have the page already translated in 450 languages for eq ops purposes? :boxing:

No wonder people have such a poor opinion of public sector employees.

I'm glad christine said her piece on their page.


----------

